

Amazon Has Fewer Prime Subscribers Than Estimated - taylorbuley
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-02-14/amazon-said-to-have-fewer-prime-subscribers-than-estimated-shares-decline.html

======
sokoloff
At the risk of sounding like an Amazon shill, I think it's worth trying Prime
(assuming you live in the US). It's such an enormous time and aggravation
saver for us that it's well worth the $79 a year.

ObNonDisclaimer: No connection, othr than longtime customer, longtime Prime
subscriber (both since within months of launch) and more recent shareholder
(of a financially nearly meaningless amount).

